# Trek 500



## Kramai88

I have a friend that was looking for a road bike. I can across this one today and it’s to tall for him. Other than cleaning up a few old Varsity’s I don’t know that much about road bikes. This one looks like in its day it wasn’t a bad bike. Any input on the bike would be appreciated. I’m thinking about serving it and keeping it around for a rider. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935

1984






The Avocet saddles have a big fan club - that one is sitting a little squat - should be able to stand over the frame flatfooted, and proper saddle height is you can lock your knee but you don't have to.

Should be a great rider - SunTour works. 
http://velobase.com/ViewGroup.aspx?GroupID=ee2162a6-3d56-44ca-904f-fdd093cf77d5


----------



## Kramai88

bulldog1935 said:


> 1984
> View attachment 971011
> View attachment 971012
> The Avocet saddles have a big fan club - that one is sitting a little squat - should be able to stand over the frame flatfooted, and proper saddle height is you can lock your knee but you don't have to.
> 
> Should be a great rider - SunTour works.
> http://velobase.com/ViewGroup.aspx?GroupID=ee2162a6-3d56-44ca-904f-fdd093cf77d5




Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.RED

The old Treks are very solid bikes and have a good size cult following to them no matter where your located the old steel Treks are appreciated. I picked up a 1982 Trek 311 over the weekend the first year Trek produced that model nothing high end but a solid rider. Its too big for me to ride so I will find a good home for it.


----------



## bulldog1935

cool color - it looks too big even for me
here's a very interesting and detailed Trek timeline
http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek_timeline.htm


----------



## Kramai88

After getting some info from Bulldog1935 I decided to put some time into it. Tore it down cleaned and grease all the bearings,found one split in half, made the necessary adjustments to the gears and brakes. Then a fast clean up and it rides great. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935

It has butted tubing and geometry for quick handling - ought to be a fun ride.  Plus, as all my friends have come to learn, SunTour always works.


----------



## bikiba

i love treks... those are some BIG bikes


----------



## Jeff54

Yup, I've got 3 treks. an 82  720/728,  84 460 and 88 2300 Composite, W/full Campagnolo package and traded a blue 500 for a 47 DX few year ago.

Dam nice bikes, I ride the 728 every day and if feeling speedy that 420 is kind of low in their books but, It's FAST! and only 19 pounds. my 2300 is too special to ride for the Composite; carbon fiber/Alu frame  and especially campy parts but, it's super speedy too.

There's a caution on some of the early 80 bikes though, I think 83-5 forks, Japan cast, can micro crack under the crown and fail so, ya gotta keeps eyes on em. My 460 has the fork but it's fit as a fiddle.
Trek used Dupont's  Imron paint and it's tough stuff!

There are three easy tips for collectible only desires.  look for the brass badge that was discontinued about 86,  the wrap around TREK sticker on seat post, discontinued about 82-3 and the oldest are brass badge with screws. Brass badge wit screws were the 1st Treks made, I think 1977- 79. . Badge wit screws prob the easiest guarantee that U Scored!


2300 full Campy W/Delta C-Record (most collectible)  brakes


----------



## bulldog1935

Lou has delta brakes on his Thommasini, and I know his next project is going to be a Trek - think he's already bought the frame, but don't remember which model.



on your 2300, '88 was the year Campy introduced their SunTour copy across the board on their RDs.


----------

